# Comment migrer de deux comptes iCloud vers un compte famille ?



## Oracle (8 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,

Nous avons chacun notre compte iCloud payant (un 50 Go et un 200 Go).
Nous envisageons à présent de nous prendre un compte familiale.

Savez vous si Apple gère ce cas de figure automatiquement ?

Merci


----------

